# Oven



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I'd like to "clean" my oven (never been used) before we leve for an extended trip.
But......I' don't know how to light it









The button to the far left says... PUSH/hold pilot ...just not sure









Any help would be appreciated. I'd like to clean it while the air has 
cooled down from the storms that have passed through.

MaeJae


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

MaeJae,

I don't remember how to light it off the top of my head. I will be going home for dinner in about 1 hr and will take a look and let you know.....that is if no one else has posted it for you.

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

MaeJae,

You have to light the pilot light with a long handled lighter.

The pilot is located on the right side of the burner tube at the rear. I would first light the stove to be sure the air is purged out of the lines. Once this is accomplished, simply light the lighter then press and hold the knob and light the pilot.

I probably just confused you, but it is pretty darn easy!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thank you!
I was just thinking that because the "cook top" has
the electronic "clicker" the oven may be the same way.

I thought I'd ask before I touched anything, if I wasn't sure.
action 
MaeJae


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Look under the center rack solid sheet that divides the oven horozontally in half...

there is a long tube ...

about 3/4 along the tube toward the back is the pilot light...

You need to push and hold the knob and while taking a long match lighter ... when you find the right spot the gas will light ... hold the knob for about 15 more secopnds... let go .. turn on the oven ... the entire tube should erupt into flame...


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

If its anything like my 23RS the easiest way is while sitting on your behind. Reaching into the back of the oven with the lighter and holding the knob in "on pilot" with your other hand.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just a reminder - You only need to do this once when you set up. Once the pilot is lit, don't turn the stove all the way off, just leave it in the pilot position and you will be able to cook the biscuits in the morning without having to mess with the burner before you have been properly dosed with coffee.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Just a reminder - You only need to do this once when you set up. Once the pilot is lit, don't turn the stove all the way off, just leave it in the pilot position and you will be able to cook the biscuits in the morning without having to mess with the burner before you have been properly dosed with coffee.
> [snapback]42653[/snapback]​


Amen!

The pilot keep my stove a little warm though.


----------

